# Watch out Drain Cleaning Buddys



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

These sani-clean drain sticks keep drain pipes clean and clear all year! Just one enzyme stick a month is enough to break down and digest organic and grease build-up in drain pipes. Keeps sinks and tubs clog-and-odor free! Sticks are biodegradable and earth friendly. Set of 12—a whole year’s worth!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

You guys are screwed


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone interested in purchasing a small but growing drain and sewer cleaning company?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Wouldn't they just cause build up in the trap causing a stoppage?

Plumbers created flushable wipes, tampons and thick toilet paper.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Garbage disposals will always keep me busy enough.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Call em up and tell them you need an Material Safety Data Sheet... LOL


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

rwh said:


> You guys are screwed


Looks like they may give us some work. Things are going to catch. I don't think I will sell just yet.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Do they come in a 2X4 size for stools yet?


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Roto-Rooter said:


> These sani-clean drain sticks keep drain pipes clean and clear all year! Just one enzyme stick a month is enough to break down and digest organic and grease build-up in drain pipes. Keeps sinks and tubs clog-and-odor free! Sticks are biodegradable and earth friendly. Set of 12—a whole year’s worth!




No worries....the picture shows you can only use them on s-traps..lol :whistling2:


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

supakingDFW said:


> No worries....the picture shows you can only use them on s-traps..lol :whistling2:


I was thinkin the same thing.

Hey Roto, just curious do you sell pipe sheild on a regular basis? It has actually seemed to work pretty good for our costumers when I worked for them. I still recommend duracable's version to my costumers who have regularly backed up sinks.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I have never sold or offered it.

Dad always said you clean it good - don't need it. I am just from old school I guess.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cable or root said:


> Hey Roto, just curious do you sell pipe sheild on a regular basis?


Blue Juice Profit Enhancement...:laughing:


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Years ago some of the rip off artist here use to get crate paper and soak the color out of it and sell it for chemicals. I think they made a good profit.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

There was a guy here back in the 80s that would "treat" roots with copper sulfate and diesel fuel. He also put diesel in septic tanks and grease traps.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Bet that helped the bacteria!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Ya'll don't really think customers are going to remember to use that **** do ya?

I'd be more concerned if the set of 12 came with an alarm clock that went off once a month telling them to put another one in the sink.


----------

